# My day in the shop



## Downunder Bob

Finally got a day in the shop, haven't had many over the last couple of months. Started out drilling some holes but discovered the drill bit I wanted to use wasn't cutting very well. had a look and yep it was dull.

Time to get that fancy new Drill Doctor, that arrived yesterday, out and have a play. So ended up sharpening the entire set of drills 1mm to 13mm in 0.5 steps plus a few odd sizes like 1/4", 1/2"and 9/16". The last 3 were just a few left over from years ago back when we used imperial stuff here in downunder, don't know where the rest went.

 I must say I'm rather impressed, the drill doctor works rather well, sharpening dull bits very quickly and evenly. putting a piece of bright mild steel in the 3 jaw I plunge cut with the 13mm . bit. It cut quite well and on size which did impress me, as that's the hardest part of sharpening drills is to get them to cut on size. Sorry no pics on this one. didn't set out to do anything important so didn't think to get the camera out, next week.


----------



## T Bredehoft

I picked up an unused Drill Doctor at an auction last week. No box, no instructions. After fiddling around for 10 minutes, I got it to work. I was able to sharpen an 094 drill in a couple of seconds. Since then, every drill I've picked up got a touch up. It works a charm. Beats any attempt at eye-balling on the grinding wheel.


----------



## FLguy

I like mine and yes, much quicker than hand grinding I think. But watch out: tightening the collet the bit could rotate just a bit and if not noticed that'll give you a bad clearance angle and the bit won't cut but rub.


----------



## pineyfolks

My wife got one for me when I started having problems with my eyesight. I really like it especially for the smaller drills that I was having the most trouble seeing.


----------



## kvt

I like mine,  Got it from my father in laws estate when he passed.   Have put it to some use,  first thing I did was find my drawer full of dull bits and go at them.   Was a whole lot faster than doing small things by hand.   Even sharped a new end on a few broken ones,   took a bit longer but did a nice job.    
Hope you can get in the shop a bit more now.   Before long we will be complaining about the heat here.


----------



## wawoodman

Which Drill Doctor models do you guys have?


----------



## T Bredehoft

Mine calls itself a 250 Handyman. Stamped on the bottom.


----------



## Firestopper

I use an older drill doctor that resembles the shape of a tombstone  DD700 with two collets (3/32"-1/2" and 1/2"-3/4"). It can sharpen 118, 135 degrees and masonry bits. I really like the split point feature. Have had this for well over a decade and have replaced the diamond wheel once. The diamond wheel can be flipped once prior to replacing it all together.
Fast and easy without the heating up the bit.


----------



## ACHiPo

firestopper said:


> I use an older drill doctor that resembles the shape of a tombstone  DD700 with two collets (3/32"-1/2" and 1/2"-3/4"). It can sharpen 118, 135 degrees and masonry bits. I really like the split point feature. Have had this for well over a decade and have replaced the diamond wheel once. The diamond wheel can be flipped once prior to replacing it all together.
> Fast and easy without the heating up the bit.


A DrillDoctor is on my list (actually I'd like a Darex, but that makes NO sense ).  Can you grind a split point on a non-split-point bit?


----------



## Firestopper

I do all the time, just use even pressure and keep a center grind. Very little effort.
The drill doctor I have is made by Darex.


----------



## kvt

The one I have is an older one,  does not have a number that I found,  but is one of the smaller ones I think.   1/2 inch is pushing it


----------



## WesPete66

I was lucky and got a drill doctor set at auction last weekend. Can't wait to give it a try, now that I hear you all like them too..


----------



## Billh50

I had 2 at one time. Gave one to someone on here for next to nothing. I think I only charged shipping. I forget. The one I have now came in a case with extra diamond wheel. Haven't used that one yet.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Mine was brand new latest model #500 up to 1/2". only got delivered a few days ago, spent a couple of hours sharpening all my drills, up to 1/2"13mm. So impressed I'm going to get the extra chuck to go up to 3/4". Sharpening is very quick and accurate.


----------



## FLguy

DD 750X. I like it a lot.


----------



## Boswell

Just bought a 750 based on the testimonials here. Looks great and already sharpened a couple of bits. Falling off a log easy.


----------



## jocat54

firestopper said:


> I use an older drill doctor that resembles the shape of a tombstone  DD700 with two collets (3/32"-1/2" and 1/2"-3/4"). It can sharpen 118, 135 degrees and masonry bits. I really like the split point feature. Have had this for well over a decade and have replaced the diamond wheel once. The diamond wheel can be flipped once prior to replacing it all together.
> Fast and easy without the heating up the bit.



I have one like that and use it all the time. Probably had it going on 20 years The split point feature is really nice to have.


----------



## master of none

Hey everybody ,I got a drill doctor about 29 yrs ago and will never be with out one again there great especially if you don't know how to sharpen drill bits no t for lack of trying,Thought I'd throw in a pitcher of my old drill doctor


----------



## Firestopper

master of none said:


> Hey everybody ,I got a drill doctor about 29 yrs ago and will never be with out one again there great especially if you don't know how to sharpen drill bits no t for lack of trying,Thought I'd throw in a pitcher of my old drill doctor
> 
> 
> View attachment 227143


Thats the same one I have. I use to sharpen bits by hand with good results, but this baby makes them better than new. There is a "feel" when using this tool, for the guys that don't like em, try it again. If you want to get years of service out of the collets and tool, blow them out often with shop air, keep the abrasive grit from the plastic contact points.


----------



## MattM

I have a Darex v-190 drill sharpener and a Darex E-90 end mill sharpener.  Both great machines.

Darex is just down the road from me.  They invited me in to show me how to run the end mill sharpener.  Gave me a plant tour and spent about an hour with me on the end mill sharpener.  The drill sharpener is a breeze, the end mill machine....not so much.

Great people and a great company.


----------



## sanddan

firestopper said:


> Thats the same one I have. I use to sharpen bits by hand with good results, but this baby makes them better than new. There is a "feel" when using this tool, for the guys that don't like em, try it again. If you want to get years of service out of the collets and tool, blow them out often with shop air, keep the abrasive grit from the plastic contact points.



I must be one of the clueless ones as I have one (750 model) and never felt the results cut as good as doing it free hand on the bench grinder. It works ok on the small bits that are hard to do manually but not so much on bigger bits (any size above 1/4"). If there is a secret to it I'm all ears. If you were closer I'd come over and get schooled but currently I'm a bit too far away for that.


----------



## Firestopper

Dan,
The single most important thing is step one. Indexing the bit properly to the two tangs evenly, then securing the bit to the collet without misalignment of previous step.
Sharpening is done in even number of  rotations nice and smooth until you have nice even grind on both cutting faces.  As you rotate the collet, the lobes will change the geometry so don't be heavy handed. The last step  (split facing) also requires a feel, go gently as the grinding wheel is cutting at the top edge and over cutting (past center) can quickly result. 
I hope this makes sense. The drill doctor works very well.


----------



## MattM

sanddan said:


> I must be one of the clueless ones as I have one (750 model) and never felt the results cut as good as doing it free hand on the bench grinder. It works ok on the small bits that are hard to do manually but not so much on bigger bits (any size above 1/4"). If there is a secret to it I'm all ears. If you were closer I'd come over and get schooled but currently I'm a bit too far away for that.



Darex is in Ashland just off I-5.  If you are ever in that area I'm sure they would give you a lesson and a tour of their plant, and probably a free hat.

Or, stop by here and I'll show you.  I don't use the split point feature very much because I usually start my holes with a center drill.


----------



## Firestopper

I found this video on youtube. I have the 750 SP (old one) that has worked well over the years.




. The set up information starts at 3:59 on video.


----------

